

On leaving the Guardian - qubitsam
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/31/glenn-greenwald-leaving-guardian

======
jdmitch
> _Allowing journalism to be criminalized is in nobody 's interest other than
> the states which are trying to achieve that._

Many multinational corporations also seem to find it in their interests to
criminalize journalism - more evidence that we are in a "post-state" world, or
simply the just desserts of capitalism?

------
spoiledtechie
Who is behind [https://riseup.net/en](https://riseup.net/en)?

Its where Glenn Greenwald resides via email.

~~~
phaer
An anonymous collective of anti-authoritarian anti-capitalists, see
[https://help.riseup.net/en/about-us#riseups-
purpose](https://help.riseup.net/en/about-us#riseups-purpose) . I don't think
you'll get a better answer here :)

------
jMyles
I'm very interested in working at this new media outfit. Anybody have any
contacts?

~~~
scrrr
Greenwald provided his contact info in the article. Perhaps send him an
(encrypted) email?

